# 1st Bottling



## block-carver (Mar 12, 2008)

First, I want to thank everyone who offered help and information during my first wine making experience. I feel like I have learned a lot about the process and could not have done it with out this forum's help. Second, I thought I would share a photo of my first batch bottled. I hope it tastes as good as it looks in the bottle.


I have tasted it recently prior to bottling. I has some what of a K-meta taste. I assume this is to be expected from the addition of the 1/4 tsp.


Again, Thanks for all the guidance. For all other newbies, if you need advice or help, ask. The people here are great!!!


----------



## smurfe (Mar 12, 2008)

Congrats. Good job. Looks like all bottles are filled to the same level.


----------



## moose (Mar 12, 2008)

Nice job and I completely agree with you on the comments about the help on this forum.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 12, 2008)

Very nice indeed....

Will you share your labels with us too???


----------



## Jack on Rainy (Mar 12, 2008)

Block C,
I don't recall which kit you made. What is it? Nice looking result though.
Congrats!


----------



## Wade E (Mar 12, 2008)

Congrats on completion! 1 down to many more to ever list!


----------



## block-carver (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks to all the positive comments. My work is hardly perfect though??


Wade, you are so right! I have one of the MM Riservasin the primary now. Then I plan on one of the AJ


Jack, this batch was the Pinot Grigio - MM Through the Grapevine. It has been a great starting point. I look forward to some of the AllJuice kits in the future.


Again,Thanks to all! This is truely a great community!!


----------



## peterCooper (Mar 12, 2008)

The clarity is absolutely stunning!
Great Job.


----------



## Waldo (Mar 13, 2008)

Great looking wine carver


----------



## uavwmn (Mar 18, 2008)

Carver, very clean and crisp looking. Enjoy!!!


----------

